# RS 485 Protokoll mit S7-200 verarbeiten?



## Azit (5 September 2010)

Hallo,
ich bin noch recht unerfahren bei der Programmierung einer S7-200.
Nun möchte einen Wettersensor an meine vorhandene S7-200 anschließen. Der Wettersensor sendet ein RS 485 Protokoll. Benötige ich hierfür einen speziellen Eingang oder ist das bei der S7-200 schon implementiert. 
Mein SPS-System besteht derzeit aus einem CPU 224, EM 223 und EM221. 

Wie erfolgt die Auswertung des RS 485 Protokolls? Es werden ASCII-Zeichen gesendet.

Vorab schon mal danke für eure Bemühungen


----------



## PN/DP (5 September 2010)

Suche mal hier im Forum nach "S7-200 frei programmierbare Kommunikation" oder "S7-200 freeport",
da findest Du z.B. dies hier: Kommunikation zwischen cpu224xp und rs485-Gerät
mit Links zu Programmbeispielen.

Und lies im S7-200-Systemhandbuch im Kapitel 7


> Erstellen von anwenderdefinierten Protokollen in der frei programmierbaren Kommunikation
> In der frei programmierbaren Kommunikation kann Ihr Programm die Kommunikationsschnittstelle
> der S7-200 CPU steuern. Sie können in der frei programmierbaren Kommunikation
> anwenderdefinierte Kommunikationsprotokolle implementieren und so mit vielen Arten von
> ...



Gruß
Harald


----------



## Azit (7 September 2010)

*Danke mal*

Ich werde es am WE mal probieren ob ich zurecht komme. Sonst meld ich mich nochmals.


----------

